# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  cochon d'inde qui ne couine plus ?!

## Riannette

Mon petit cochon d'inde de 2 ans environ n'émet presque plus aucun son alors qu'il y a quelques temps il suffisait de poser la main dessus ou de le caresser même très faiblement les poils pour qu'il mette la machine à couinement en marche (encore d'actualité il y a 3 semaines) mais depuis quelques temps on a beau le prendre dans les bras, le câliner, et le sortir très souvent il ne couine plus du tout. 
Idem auparavant il suffisait de remuer son sac de graines et le petit père couinait très fort en grimpant sur ses barreaux. Il le fait toujours mais... sans le son !

Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui lui arrive et surtout si c'est mauvais signe ou pas ?

----------

a part ça, il est différent ? faible, bois moins/plus ?

un cochon d'inde est un animal grégaire qui doit vivre a plusieurs pour être heureux

----------


## Riannette

Oui on le trouve très faible, il ne bouge plus beaucoup. 
Avant on le posais parterre ou dans le jardin et il allait explorer un peu partout, maintenant il reste sur place sans rien faire. 
Je n'ai pas remarqué qu'il boive moins mais il se nourrit moins, ça c'est clair. On fait tout ce qu'on peut, on lui donne des fruits et légumes alléchants qu'il adore comme les carottes ou l'herbe fraiche mais il ne finit jamais son morceau.

----------


## Poska

Il est supplémenté en vitamine C?
Ses dents ont été vérifiées?

----------

s'il a maigri, il faut l'emmener au vétérinaire, c'est pas bon signe du tout

----------


## pliskaline

tu sais, avec ce que tu décris, je pense que tu devrais vraiment prendre RV chez un vétérinaire, une consultation et un bilan s'imposent, il a peut-être une masse que tu n'as pas vue, ou un problème de dents.

----------


## Riannette

Oui on lui donne des Vitamines C a mettre dans l'eau et on respecte les doses enfin j'espère.
On en a parlé avec ma famille on ne tardera plus à l'emmener chez un vétérinaire si son état ne s'améliore pas d'ici 2 ou 3 jours, on fais 3 fois plus attention à lui on surveille tout ce qu'il mange ou ne mange pas et on le sort très souvent, s'il ne mange toujours aussi peu et reste aussi peu actif alors on l'y emmènera.

----------


## la_puce

La vit c s'est à mettre directement dans le bec, dans le biberon d'eau cela ne sert à rien 
La vit c se "désintègre" avec la lumière

----------

faudrait aller rapidement au vétérinaire, ça peut être très grave  :Frown:

----------


## Riannette

Ce sont des vitamines spéciales a mettre spécialement dans l'eau, c'est indiqué sur la notice  :: 


Nous avons trouvé ce qu'il a... Un rhume !!! Ou une bronchite peut-être... Il avait un peu de mal à respirer sans doute tout à l'heure et il vient d'éternuer sur mes genoux, plus de doute possible !!

Sauriez-vous ce qu'il est possible de faire soi-même ? Un médicament à acheter ou je ne sais pas ? Je voudrais l'emmener chez le vétérinaire mais nous avons quelques soucis d'argent en ce moment et je viens de m'engueuler avec ma mère qui ne veut pas l'emmener... parce qu'une simple consultation coute trop cher.

----------


## Poska

Les problèmes respiratoires chez les rongeurs sont à prendre très au sérieux, un simple "rhume" peut vite dégénérer en grosse pneumonie fatale. Ton chon a très sûrement besoin d'un traitement antibiotique que seul un véto est autorisé à prescrire...

----------


## Riannette

T_T

Bon... Alors je vais me battre pour l'emmener dès demain.

----------


## Poska

Si c'est l'argent qui coince, il est sûrement possible de trouver un arrangement avec le véto, ils sont généralement compréhensifs  ::

----------


## pliskaline

pour moi, les symptomes que tu décris et qui s'accumulent (animal prostré qui mange moins et qui éternue) sont très alarmants pour un cochon d'inde.Il a besoin d'un traitement anitbiotique. Si tu ne l'emmènes pas chez le véto dans les 48 heures, je ne pense pas qu'il survivra.
Si tu te rends compte maintenant de ce symptome après les autres c'est que son état s'est aggravé.

----------


## Riannette

je ne me vois pas lui demander de baisser le prix ... On va se cotiser avec ma petite sur pour essayer de payer en espérant ça ne dépasse pas 30 euros...


Le problème c'est que je ne sais même pas si le vétérinaire ou on emmène notre chien est aussi efficace pour les rongeurs...

----------


## pliskaline

Je ne pense pas que ça dépassera 30 euros, consult + injection d'antibiotiques. Après, tu peux négocier avec tes parents, leur rendre un service, faire du baby sitting je ne sais pas, mais là c'est une question de vie ou de mort.

----------


## Riannette

Oui c'est bon, on a même 50 euros récoltés d'un peu partout avec ma petite soeur, on l'y emmène demain dès l'ouverture à 10h ... en espérant qu'il ne soit pas trop tard :'(

Parce que pour l'instant... tout mes cochons d'inde (et j'en ai eu des tas !) que j'avais emmenés chez le véto, malgré leur médicaments ou traitements divers, aucun n'avais guéris et il en étaient morts quelques jours après. c'est aussi pour ça que ma mère ne veut plus y aller, c'est cher et "ça sert à rien" comme elle dit...

----------


## pliskaline

je comprends mais c'est justement parce que vous les avez probablement emmenés trop tard qu'ils sont morts...
Evidemment, personne ne peut te garantir qu'il n'est pas déjà trop tard, mais tu ne peux pas aimer un animal et le laisser mourir dans de terribles souffrances pour une histoire d'argent.

Bravo pour la somme récoltée!

----------


## Riannette

Exactement... même si peut-être c'est trop tard faut au moins qu'on tente quelque chose sinon la culpabilité bonjour... et on sera deg après de pas avoir tout tenté...

je croise les doigts pour demain é_è

----------


## Riannette

Aïe mon véto n'est pas NAC... Apparemment c'est préférable seulement je ne sais pas ou en trouver un dans le 60 ... SVP vous pourriez m'aider j'ai vraiment peur... j'ai presque l'impression qu'il a énormément maigri en une seule après-midi je sens tout ses os et sa colonne vertébrale...

----------


## pliskaline

un veto non nac sait faire une injection d'AB. Maintenant, je pense que demain il sera trop tard...

----------


## Riannette

Oui mais saura t'il quels antibiotiques il lui faudra ??? S'il n'est pas spécialiste pour les rongeurs ça n'aide pas mais bon toute façon pas le choix... j'espère de tout cur que ce ne sera pas trop tard... Je n'ai pas le permis je ne peux pas l'emmener chez un véto de garde... TT

----------


## Riannette

Ouff il a passé la nuit ! Ma petite sur s'est levé pendant la nuit pour lui donner à boire : il a son biberon a disposition pourtant il n'y va pas et parait assoiffé dès qu'on lui approche du museau...
Nous l'avons posé dans la chambre ce matin et il gambadait l'air de rien dans toute la pièce, il ne ronfle plus mais toujours aussi maigre...

Grosse engueulade ce matin... Ma mère ne veut pas nous emmener chez le vétérinaire même si nous payons nous-même. Elle dis qu'elle n'a pas le temps de nous emmener, qu'elle a d'autres choses à gérer, que ça sert à rien, qu'on sera déçue au final... 
Ma petite sur pleure déjà et Je désespère.


Petite question a part... Ses vitamines s'appellent "Phytosoin Laboratoires, vitamines pour rongeurs, compléments alimentaire" et ils disent de mettre l'équivalent d'un bouchon dans son biberon d'eau en temps normal et une cuillère à café de vitamines dans son eau dans un cas critique (ce que nous avons fait) mais ils ne disent pas dans quelle quantité d'eau... il ne boit pas un biberon entier par jour, aussi en le changeant chaque jour ça gaspille du produit donc on en a mis une cuillère à café dans un demi-biberon mais l'eau est de couleur jaune presque flashis o_o'
est-ce normal?

----------


## pliskaline

tu es dans quelle région/ville?

----------


## pliskaline

JE VOIS QUE TU AS 19 ANS tu n'as vraiment aucun moyen d'aller chez le vétérinaire en demandant à un voisin de te déposer, il n'y a pas de bus/car qui aille en ville?

Nous allons assister à l'agonie et la mort d'un cobaye derrière notre écran..

J'espère qu'ensuite tu ne reprendras pas d'animaux tant que tu vivras chez ta mère

----------


## Riannette

J'habite dans l'oise (60) dans un petit village bien pommé et habité seulement par des personnes âgées dont mon voisin qui n'a même pas le permis donc comme ça...

Ma mère va me déposer à Auchan tout a l'heure pour lui acheter des nouvelles graines "qui lui donneront de lappétit" mais ce n'est pas ça qui va le guérir, j'en profiterais pour aller chez le vétérinaire...qu'elle le veuille ou non.

Ma mère aime beaucoup les animaux mais je ne sais pas pourquoi elle n'accroche pas aux cochons d'inde... pourtant elle court chez le véto dès que mon chien a le moindre signe de faiblesse ou un autre animal (on en a plein d'autres...) mais le cochon d'inde ça... X_x

----------


## May-May

> Ma petite sur s'est levé pendant la nuit pour lui donner à boire : il a son biberon a disposition pourtant il n'y va pas et parait assoiffé dès qu'on lui approche du museau...


Tu as essayé de ne lui donner que de l'eau, sans les vitamines que tu mets dedans, pour voir si c'est ça qui le dérange ?

----------


## Riannette

il en a toujours eu, des vitamines dedans, jusqu'à présent ça ne le dérangeait pas. 
Mais non, même de l'eau sans vitamines il ne boit pas plus :'(

----------


## Jade01

> J'habite dans l'oise (60) dans un petit village bien pommé et habité seulement par des personnes âgées dont mon voisin qui n'a même pas le permis donc comme ça...
> 
> Ma mère va me déposer à Auchan tout a l'heure pour lui acheter des nouvelles graines "qui lui donneront de lappétit" mais ce n'est pas ça qui va le guérir, j'en profiterais pour aller chez le vétérinaire...qu'elle le veuille ou non.
> 
> Ma mère aime beaucoup les animaux mais je ne sais pas pourquoi elle n'accroche pas aux cochons d'inde... pourtant elle court chez le véto dès que mon chien a le moindre signe de faiblesse ou un autre animal (on en a plein d'autres...) mais le cochon d'inde ça... X_x


Et tu vas emmener ton chon quand ta maman va te déposer à Auchan? n'imagine meme pas que le véto va te donner des médicaments sans l'ausculter   ::

----------


## Riannette

Je sais plus quoi faire... X____x

Elle me dis que de toute façon la consultation + l'injection d'AB + les médicaments a acheter après et qui ne sont pas remboursés, ça va revenir à plus de 50  et là j'ai pas les moyens...

----------


## pliskaline

Dis au véto que tu as 50 euros pour le moment et que tu paieras le reste plus tard quand tu pourras.

Tu as le courage de laisser ton chon crever pour une histoire d'argent?

----------


## Riannette

Bien sur que non, j'souhaite qu'une chose c'est qu'il aille bien ! et pas pour moi, mais pour lui !!
On s'est arrangé, mon copain vient Jeudi, il ne peut pas avant, et il m'emmènera chez le vétérinaire !! Il a l'air d'avoir repris du poil de la bête cet après-midi, il ne respire plus aussi bruyamment qu'hier et il mange enfin !!! On lui a acheté des nouvelles graines qui semblent bcp plus appropriées (plus chères !) et pas entendu éternuer de la journée...

Possible qu'il se rétablisse seul ? 
De toute façon Jeudi : Véto de toute façon !

----------


## Youki

Attendre jusque Jeudi, personnellement je trouve que le délai d'attente est beaucoup trop long !

----------


## pliskaline

c'est évident que jeudi c'est bien trop tard, vous aurez juste économisé 50 euros.

----------

jeudi il sera peut-être trop tard. tu as 19 ans, prend tes responsabilités !
et je vois pas pourquoi tu parle sans arrêt d'injection d'antibio sans même savoir ce qu'il a ??

----------


## Riannette

vous êtes drôles à me dire "jeudi c'est trop tard" j'ai pas d'autres choix.
J'n'ai pas de permis, je suis a 20 min de voiture de la gare la plus proche et à 1h15 de voiture du véto le plus fiable du coin ! Je cherche pas à économiser mes 50 balles seulement j'ai pas d'autres solutions que d'attendre jeudi !!

Pour l'injection d'AB j'en sais rien du tout s'il lui en faudra ou pas, c'est une hypothèse un exemple quoi..

----------

et pour la vitamine, c'est directement dans la bouche, aucune vitamines n'est a mettre dans l'eau même si la notice dit le contraire
je te conseille de lire ce site : http://www.passioncobaye.com/site/vitaminec.html

une hypothèse qui ne sert a rien ... tu ne sais pas ce qu'il a, ça peut être super grave comme pas grand chose, tu n'en sais rien, donc ça ne sert a rien de supposer quoi que ce soit.

il faut trouver rapidement une solution, une vie est en jeu ...

tu l'a pesé ?

----------


## Riannette

Je viens de le peser : 606 grammes... un chon adulte devrait peser combien ? =X

Merci pour le lien je suis en train de le lire complètement !

----------


## Riannette

Carence de Vitamines C !!!! Je viens de le lire sur le site que tu m'as envoyé, les symptômes sont exactement les mêmes que ceux de Gipsy !! Je viens de changer son eau, en eau claire et propre et de lui donner 2ml de Vitamines à la pipette directement à la bouche comme ils disent pour un chon malade !

Il n'est peut-être pas trop tard  :Big Grin:

----------

600 grammes c'est vraiment très maigre ! il faut l'emmener d'urgence au véto ou il va y rester ! il devrait faire au moins 1kg, voir plus

il faudrait le gaver, et lui faire des infusions de foin plusieurs fois par jour. et tu n'es pas véto, donc bon, ça peut etre une carence comme tout autre chose

----------


## Riannette

Il mange très bien foin + nouvelles croquettes qui sont vitaminées elles-mêmes, on va lui donner 2ml de vitamines a la pipette par jours... Je le pèserais plus souvent en attendant Jeudi j'ai pas d'autres choix ! Le véto me dira s'il s'agit d'une carence ou d'autre chose

----------

il a pas l'air de manger beaucoup vu le poids qu'il fait ...
quand on prend des animaux, on les assume jusquau bout ...

----------


## Riannette

Il mange beaucoup mieux seulement depuis aujourd'hui, donc forcément le poids... pas pour tout de suite.

Et qu'est ce que tu crois que je fais ? Que je l'assume pas ? Que je m'en fou qu'il soit malade ?
On a pas tous les mêmes facilitées dans la vie... Je fais ce que je peux !! J'ai trouvé l'argent nécessaire, voir même peut être que je n'aurais pas assez mais j'irais quand même ! Je ne peux pas y aller avant Jeudi, je ne peux pas, c'est pas comme si je ne voulais pas !!!

----------

pour avoir perdu autant de poids, il y a autre chose de plus grave qu'une carence. ça fait déjà plusieurs jours qu'il est comme ça et qu'il aurait du voir un véto. j'ai l'impression que tu ne fais pas vraiment d'effort. puis tinquiète pas, t'es pas la seule a ne pas avoir de facilités ... mais après a 19 ans faut savoir se débrouiller seule aussi ...

----------


## Riannette

Oui lorsqu'on a le permis et qu'on habite seule chez soi en appart ou autre et qu'on a un taff pour payer.
Seulement dans mon cas, je n'ai pas ce ***** de permis et j'habite malheureusement toujours chez mes parents qui sont très très strictes autrement dit je n'ai pas mon mot à dire sur certaines situations (comme par ex ma mère qui décide que ça ne vaut pas le coup d'aller chez le véto) je ne peux pas la forcer à prendre le volant !

Je me suis débrouillée pour trouver un transport ... mais dispo que Jeudi. Sérieusement je ne peux rien faire de plus pour l'instant que de prendre soin de lui au max... Je lui ai acheté des croquettes très chères mais de bien meilleure qualité, au moins il les mange maintenant !! Et apparemment je m'y prenais mal pour les vitamines, mais ça je ne pouvais pas le deviner, je pensais bien faire voyant la notice   ::

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Oui enfin, c'est bien marrant de le regaver de vitamines, sauf que si c'est pas ça son problème, bonjour l'hypervitaminose.

Ca peut-être aussi une constipation, une parasitose interne....

----------


## Youki

Cette situation devient franchement désolante  ::

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Y a pas une assoc dans le 60 qui peut dépanner cette personne d'un petit co-voit?
Si nécessaire, je bouge le sujet dans les appels d'aide.

----------


## Gombertine

Tu es ou dans le 60?

----------


## la_puce

Tu as pris quoi comme "graines" ? 
Parce qu'on en trouve de bonne qualité sans que ca coute un demi bras (ex: cavia pro: 13/15 euro les 5 kg quand on a qu'un seul chon ca dure un moment (plusieurs mois) surtout que c'est sencé de pas être l'alimentation principal )

Après oui tu as suivit la notice pour la vit c mais le mieux reste quand mm de se renseigner sur le mode de vie, l'alimentation, ...quand on prend un animal (et aussi de mettre de l'argent de coter pour le cas où)
Surtout qu'avec une bonne alimentation et des legumes frais tous les jours mm sans vit c tous les jours on a quand mm peu de risque de carence

----------

> Oui lorsqu'on a le permis et qu'on habite seule chez soi en appart ou autre et qu'on a un taff pour payer.
> Seulement dans mon cas, je n'ai pas ce ***** de permis et j'habite malheureusement toujours chez mes parents qui sont très très strictes autrement dit je n'ai pas mon mot à dire sur certaines situations (comme par ex ma mère qui décide que ça ne vaut pas le coup d'aller chez le véto) je ne peux pas la forcer à prendre le volant !


non pas forcement de permis, ni de travail, ni de parents ...  mais surtout la volonté ... je sais pas une vie est en jeu, bouge toi un peu ! je trouve ça fou qu'a 19 ans on ne sache pas se bouger le c*l !

----------


## Riannette

Ah c'est facile de critiquer derrière son petit clavier.

La_puce >> Justement c'est du Cavia Pro ! Sauf que j'ai pris le moyen, pas celui de 5kg.
Khaine Dragonheart >> Je ne le "gave" pas de Vitamines... Un chon adulte doit prendre 1ml de Vit, un chon malade 2ml... je ne lui en donne pas plus...ne sachant pas exactement ce qu'il a, ça va.

----------

C'est pas de la critique mais du bon sens...

Genre tu dis que, au vu de ce que tu as lu sur passion cobaye, c'est une carence en vitamine C... Mais tu n'es pas véto, et même si ça peut lui faire que du bien,ça va pas le guérir!

Un chon qui perd du poids, et tout ce que tu as décrit, ne peut, ne doit pas attendre plusieurs jours avant d'aller voir un vétérinaire!

Certes, tes parents ne veulent pas t'amener... Mais tu t'es renseigné auprès de tes voisins? De ta famille, de tes amies? J'ai du mal à croire que tu n'as PERSONNE dans ton entourage qui peut t'amener chez le véto avant jeudi.

Et tu as pas des bus, un vélo pour te rapprocher?

Enfin je sais pas, il y a toujours une solution pourvu qu'on veuille bien se donner la peine de se creuser la cervelle pour explorer toutes les solutions possibles.

----------


## Poska

J'ai été dans la même situation que toi, perdue dans un coin paumée sans permis, sans bus et avec une mère pas vraiment coopérative, donc je comprends très bien perso  ::  

Il a retrouvé l'appétit? Tu lui donnes du foin et des légumes aussi?

----------


## Riannette

Faut donc que j'fasse une liste inutile pour que vous compreniez clairement ?

J'ai déjà dis que mes voisins ne sont que des personnes âgées, je ne connais pas de jeunes dans ce bled qui n'a qu'une rue (je n'éxagère pas), mon voisin n'a pas le permis les autres je ne les connais pas.
Ma famille réside en Allemagne, faut-il vraiment que je leur demande ?
Mes amies qui ont le permis sont en vacances, sauf une qui a le permis mais pas de voiture, elle utilise celle de sa mère qui part travailler tout les jours 6h jusqu'à 22h30 le soir, donc trop tard.
L'unique petit "bus" qui passe par mon village c'est pour les transports scolaires, Or... ce n'est pas encore la rentrée : donc pas de petit bus.
Et si j'y vais en vélo j'en ai pour 3h et accrocher un cochon d'inde malade sur un porte-bagage qui va se prendre du vent pendant tout le trajet hé bien ça ne rentre pas dans mes critères désolé...

C'est pas comme si ça faisait une semaine que je téléphone partout pour me renseigner. 
L'unique solution c'est mon copain : Demain matin !


Poska >> Aaaaah Merci !!! Je commençais à me sentir vraiment seule.. Oui il a retrouvé lappétit, pas totalement, mais déjà beaucoup plus qu'il n'y a 3 jours.
Le foin et les légumes sont tjrs présents chaque jour dans sa cage  :: 
Il mange un peu de foin de temps en temps il aime bien ça, les carottes et les bananes qu'il adorait par contre il a un peu de mal, il grignote de temps en temps mais bon...

----------

tu te sens seule ?? mais attends, tout le monde a des problèmes ! qui t'a dit que j'avais de l'argent ? un permis ? des parents ??? personne alors arrête ton cirque !

la mère de ta copine travaille donc 16 h par jour ?? faut que tu m'explique quel boulot elle fait parce que c'est pas très légal l'histoire hein !

le voyage en vélo, pas dans tes critères ? et le laisser creuvé dans sa merde sans bouger le ptit doigt ça te convient mieux ??

----------


## Jade01

*Bon stop . x.Téquila on a bien compris que tu n'es pas d'accord avec la façon de faire de Riannette, maintenant merci de ne plus intervenir sur ce sujet, du moins pas de cette façon.

Le chon de Riannette ira chez le véto demain, point. Rien à ajouter, juste qu'on espère qu'il tiendra jusque là.

Merci .*

----------


## kiwi2202

J'interviens en tant que membre et non en tant que modo, je vous trouve très durs aussi avec Rianette.
J'ai connu la même situation (mère qui se fichait de mes animaux et qui n'aurait pas déboursé un centime, maison en pleine campagne sans bus, et pas de vétérinaire à moins de 2h30 à pied...). Quand on est jeune on a pas tous de l'argent en claquant des doigts, on a pas tous une armée de serviteurs prête à nous emmener où on veut quand on veut.

Bref...c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas très gros, un CI adulte devrait faire dans les 850-900g...au moins.. Tu controlais son poids de temps en temps avant ?
Il fait bien ses besoins, l'aspect est normal ?

----------


## Riannette

> J'interviens en tant que membre et non en tant que modo, je vous trouve très durs aussi avec Rianette.
> J'ai connu la même situation (mère qui se fichait de mes animaux et qui n'aurait pas déboursé un centime, maison en pleine campagne sans bus, et pas de vétérinaire à moins de 2h30 à pied...). Quand on est jeune on a pas tous de l'argent en claquant des doigts, on a pas tous une armée de serviteurs prête à nous emmener où on veut quand on veut.


Exactement, surtout que les 50 euros restant c'est vraiment, mais vraiment tout ce qui me reste. On a été trier des centimes pour en arriver là quoi...




> Bref...c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas très gros, un CI adulte devrait faire dans les 850-900g...au moins.. Tu controlais son poids de temps en temps avant ?
> Il fait bien ses besoins, l'aspect est normal ?



Oui je l'avais pesé lorsque je venais de l'adopter (récupéré chez une personne qui cherchait à s'en débarrasser, elle était à deux doigts de le libérer dehors... j'ai bcp de mal qu'on puisse me comparer à ce genre de personnes qui n'en ont rien à faire de leurs animaux...)
Bref et donc il pesait en effet 1kg et quelques... mais on le trouvais assez gros sans être alarmant. Je veux dire par là que ça allait, on n'a jamais essayé de le mettre au régime ou autre (j'préviens au cas ou certain(e)s en profiteraient pour jouer sur les mots. . .)

Ses besoins c'est la première chose qui m'a alerté, ses crottes n'avaient plus le même aspect ni la petite forme ovale que font les chons mais plutôt à ... un paté quoi.
J'ai surveillé tout ça mais il en a fait de ce genre pendant une semaine mais maintenant c'est revenu normal...   ::

----------


## popngum

Je te conseille fortement de le peser environ 1x/semaine parce que perdre 400 grammes c'est quand même énorme sur une petite bestiole comme ça. 

La pesée c'est quand même un bon indicateur, si le mien perdait beaucoup de poids ça me permettrait de réagir vite et de comprendre qu'un truc va pas (il fait 1kg200 à côté du tien ça doit être Goliath  ::  )

----------


## Riannette

En effet ^^'

Je le pèserais bcp plus souvent alors à l'avenir ! C'est vrai qu'il n'y a rien de mieux pour déceler qu'il y a un soucis...

----------


## CobayeClub

Bonjour,

Pour la vitamine C, c'est de toutes façons une très bonne chose de lui en donner à la seringue double dose.
Ce sera mieux si tu la répartie sur la journée : une moitié le matin une moitié le soir, vu que tu donnes double doses.

Il faut par contre que ce soit de la vitamine C pure. 

Voici une page qui pourrait tintéresser et t'aider : http://cobayesclub.com/anorexie_cobaye.htm

Tu y trouveras en bas, des moyens pour stimuler l'appétit.

http://cobayesclub.com/vitamine_C_cobaye.htm

----------

alors, le véto a dit quoi ?

----------


## Youki

Le RDV n'était pas prévu demain ?

----------

au début oui puis en cours de route elle a changé de jour ... hier elle parlais de demain, donc d'aujourd'hui

----------


## Riannette

J'ai confondu les jours hier... c'est demain le véto ! =/
Jusque là, mon p'tit père tient le coup il a pris un peu de poids (mais vraiment un peu ^^') il se remet à couiner, faiblement mais c'est tout de même un progrès j'ai l'impression ! Je vous en dirais plus demain du coup ! vivement !

----------

toujours pas de nouvelles ...

----------


## kiwi2202

> toujours pas de nouvelles ...



Oui non mais laisse lui le temps un peu aussi, c'est même pas 13h  ::

----------

bah elle avait dit qu'elle lamènerai le matin, faut arrêter aussi ...

----------


## popngum

Non mais c'est bon là, y a des gens qui sont pas h24 sur Rescue. Elle a pas de comptes à te rendre hein  ::

----------

non mais je rêve ...

----------


## popngum

Oui d'accord  :: 

Je pense qu'elle nous donnera des nouvelles plus tard, elle passe pas forcemment sa vie sur Rescue hein. Tu veux pas non plus qu'elle nous poste la facture histoire d'être sûr qu'elle y soit bien allée?

Enfin je sais pas mais si t'as un problème perso à régler avec cette personne tu peux lui envoyer un MP aussi.

----------


## May-May

J'aimerais bien connaître le diagnostic du véto aussi   ::

----------

j'ai aucun problème perso avec cette personne, c'est juste que ça ma fais mal de savoir que derrière y'a un ptit chon qui souffre ...

----------


## chupachup

Peut être qu'il fallait lui couper les dents, ou peut être qu'il a pris froid, ou un coup de chaud, ou que les légumes lui ont foutu la diarrhées, en tout cas il est costaud car ces ptites bêtes là tiennent 48h à tout casser en général si on intervient pas très rapidement !
J'espère que le véto l'a soigné et qu'il va s'en tirer !

----------


## Riannette

Des Nouvelles !!!! 

Oui désolé je ne passe pas ma vie sur Rescue... et j'avais d'autres problèmes à gérer en même temps !!
DONC, mon petit gipsy semble avoir le coryza mais pas aggravé, c'est une sorte de rhume mais qui n'a heureusement pas empiré et qui n'étais pas aussi grave qu'on aurait pu l'imaginer. Ouf !!

N'empêche qu'il a un traitement "baytril" et que nous allons y faire très attention. Le véto a ajouté qu'il avait un manque de Vitamines C mais que nous avons changé de tactiques à temps et qu'il faut qu'on continue les Vit C à 2ml pendant encore 4 jours et après on revient à 1ml, qu'il devrais reprendre du poids et de lappétit avec le traitement.

Enfin bref je suis très soulagée mais il est clair que tout n'est pas joué encore, s'agit pas de se planter donc je suis à ses petits soins et je suis attentivement les conseils du véto  :Smile: 
Ce n'étais pas un véto NAC par contre... donc j'espère de tout coeur qu'il ne s'est pas planté et qu'il savais ce qu'il disais 

Voilà Voilà =)

----------


## odrey13

le baytril est un antibio que l'on m'a deja donné pour un chon , je pense que le traitement est bon .

----------


## vlg1728

coucou, 

il y a quelques années j'étais sur un forum notamment de cochons d'inde, et l'un des connaisseurs du fofo ne préconisait pas 1mL tout court, mais 1ml PAR KILO trois fois par semaine pour un chon en bonne santé, double dose pour un chon malade ^^ 

Même si ton chon est en cachexie, est-ce vraiment bien de lui donner autant de vitamines d'un coup ? J'y connais que dalle, je précise.

----------


## Riannette

Ben je ne sais pas trop, moi le vétérinaire m'a dis que je faisais bien :/

----------


## CobayeClub

Il faut que tu lui donnes aussi du rongeur digest ( à cause de l'antibio )
Sinon ce médicament est couramment utilisé chez le cobaye.  ::  
Et les doses de Vit C sont OK. Si carence, elle pourraient même être plus élevées, mais c'est au véto d'en juger.Le danger est de ne pas en donner assez.

En bas de pages les doses pour la vitamine C conseillée par un vétérinaire (très réputé ... ) 

http://cobayesclub.com/vitamine_C_cobaye.htm

et voici un complément sur la vitamine C : http://cobayesclub.com/vitamine_C_boussarie.htm

Concernant la vitamine C, beaucoup dépend de l'histoire du cobaye. Un cobaye adopté dans une animalerie ou sorti d'un élevage pourri aura probablement dès le départ une carence en vitamine C, et donc des besoins plus importants car une plus grande fragilité générale.
Les "connaisseurs " sur les forum cobaye adoptent souvent dans les rares élevages ou on s'occupe malgré tout assez bien des cobayes pour qu'il commencent robustes dans la vie, par sélection des géniteurs et par une alimentation de qualité. Leurs conseilles ne sont donc finalement pas adaptés pour un cobaye qui démarre fragile dans la vie ( comme la plus grande majorité). .. ils ne sont pas vétos, et n'ont pas osculté l'animal, et ne l'ont pas eu sous les yeux ...

----------


## Riannette

Oh bon sang toutes les photos des maladies des chons m'ont donnés mal au cur TT
Heureusement je n'ai jamais eu de cas comme ça..

Le vétérinaire a dit qu'il n'avais aucun soucis dentaire.

ce cochon d'inde venait d'un couple sur Paris qui ne s'en occupait plus du tout depuis qq temps... j'avais vus une annonce sur ebay qu'ils le donnaient avec la cage et tout le nécessaire. Lorsque je suis allée le chercher, j'ai été choquée de voir qu'ils avaient mis la cage dans le placard fermé sans fenêtres, dans le noir, sous les manteaux et les balais...

Je n'ai pas très bien compris s'il celui-ci venait d'une animalerie ou si il était né d'une femelle prise en animalerie et morte peu de temps avant que je ne l'adopte.

En tout cas il a vraiment l'air de se rétablir ça fait grand plaisir !! Je le vois sortir de sa cabane, boire beaucoup, grignoter quelques graines mais pas grand chose mais il mange la salade et l'herbe qu'on lui apporte. Il mange beaucoup de foin aussi !!
Aujourd'hui on a baissé la Vit C à 1ml ...

----------


## isa0164

contente que ton loulou aille mieux  ::

----------


## vlg1728

> Oui enfin, c'est bien marrant de le regaver de vitamines, sauf que si c'est pas ça son problème, bonjour l'hypervitaminose.
> 
> Ca peut-être aussi une constipation, une parasitose interne....



hello, 

d'après le lien que viens de donner CobayeClub, l'hypervitamidose C n'existe pas, du moins chez le cobaye, vu que cette vitamine est parfaitement éliminée par l'organisme en cas d'excès.

Donc si c'est vraiment le cas, il n'y a pas de risque à surdoser. Cependant, peut-être que l'élimination par les reins est assez contraignant pour le corps ? Il ne faudrait pas trop tirer sur la ficelle je dirais.

----------


## CobayeClub

oui l'hypervitaminose n'existe pas. 

concernant les reims, cette question a été posée justement (cf bas de page ) : 

_Beaucoup de gens craignent davantage les conséquences de lexcès de vitamine  C que la carence, et préfèrent ne pas supplémenter par peur dune  usure prématurée des reins. 
Dr Boussarie :  :  Cest également faux et non fondé. On peut donner 200 mg/kg /jour de vitamine C sans aucune toxicité. Cest lexcès de calcium (aliments riches en luzerne, granulés complets, eau très calcaire ) et le défaut dabreuvement qui peuvent être dangereux pour les reins (risque de calcinose rénale et durolithiase)_ 

200mg/kg => + de 6mL pour un produit qui contient 3g d'acide ascorbique pour 100mL, 



Ces maîtres précédents l'ayant délaissé, il a très probablement eu des carences.

----------


## Riannette

Oui mais comme il fait moins d'1kg pour l'instant ce serais dangereux de lui en donner plus de 2ml, nan ?

----------


## CobayeClub

ça ne servirait surtout à rien car  la capacité dabsorption serait largement dépassée. 

Fait comme ton véto a dis.

----------


## Riannette

Oui =)
Merci

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Une question par pure curiosité "biologique":

C'est naturel ce manque constant de vitamine C chez le cochons d'inde, ou c'est le résultat de plusieurs génération de reproductions mal surveillées (un peu comme les rats et leur santé fragile) ?

----------


## toutouill3

> il me semble que naturellement, le CI ne synthétise pas la vitamine C d'où le besoin d'apport


Exacte

----------


## Riannette

des news : Le petit père va bien mieux et j'en suis super heureuse !! Il est encore tout "mou" mais il couine de nouveau, il boit beaucoup, mange du foin, peu de graines encore mais bon...
Et lorsqu'on le sort qu'on le pose dans une pièce il court enfin !! il se balade et court !!

Pour le truc de la vitamine C je l'ai dit à une amie qui a des cochons d'inde aussi et qui mettait la vit C dans l'eau aussi. Elle va acheter une seringue je sais pas trop ou mais elle les aime assez pour se préoccuper de leur santé (bien que les siens soient obèses xD)

----------


## la_puce

pour les seringues tu peux les acheter en pharmacie, ca coute rien du tout

----------


## vlg1728

tu peux aussi demander à ton véto lors d'une prochaine consult, ils sont en général enclins à en donner une ou deux si besoin ^^ 

je te conseille de faire attention, parce que les graduations varient et sont plus ou moins faciles d'utilisation : pour les seringues à insulines de 1mL certaines sont graduées en centièmes de millilitres, et d'autres en unités, 40 pour être précis, 1 unité correspondant alors à 2.5 centièmes de millimlitres (pas pratique, je trouve)

----------


## Riannette

Ah d'accord cool à savoir !! Parce que moi j'utilise une sorte de petite pipette qui contenait avant du liquide physiologique là, pour rincer les yeux ou autres. Bien sur pipette vidée, et bien lavée. (je vois déjà des personnes arriver pour critiquer... je suis assez sur la défensive depuis ce post)

Mais la pipette n'est pas pratique car il n'y a aucune mesure !! Je sais juste qu'elle contenait 5 ml de produit donc j'en met approximativement moins que la moitié.

----------


## Riannette

Une petite chose que j'ai remarqué...

Il lui arrive assez souvent de faire plusieurs crottes en même temps :??:
Par exemple, deux qui se superposent. Est-ce normal ? ça peut arriver ??

----------

